# Bionic reporting different MAC Adress



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay so this has become problematic, every time my bionic sleeps, JuiceDefender disables Wifi, when I turn the screen back on JuiceDefender enables wifi again and my phone reconnects to the access point. This should be fine and dandy, but its not. Every time my phone connects to the access point the device host name remains the same but the mac adress changes so my router leases a new ip address this becomes problematic because eventually my phone has requested every ip address within the DNS block I have available on the router with a 1 day lease, so new clients are denied access until I clear out ALL of these entries for my bionic. What the hell is going on, why is my bionic requesting under a different mac every time? And how can I fix this issue?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Uninstall Juice Defender.


----------

